# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Medicijnen

## haper032

Ik heb last van boezemfibileren kan ik hierbij viagra gebruiken of een of ander erectie middel

----------


## Sylvia93

Dit kun je het beste even vragen aan een huisarts!

----------

